# Rhode island - altrincham



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

After finding their Facebook page sort of by accident I thought I'd try them out. They were posting some great pictures of latte art. Theres also a big sign outside saying independent coffee retailer of the year 2011! So I thought this is going to be great.

Turned up and the place looks a bit tired. No problems as long the coffee is good I guess. I ordered a latte. Was told to take a seat it'll be brought out.

Pulled my iPad out as the rugby was on tv and I wanted to watch it but my 3G wasn't particularly great. Watchable but better on wifi. Noticed a sign saying they had wifi so asked the girl who brought my coffee over. Was told they have wifi but it's not turned on!!! That is a real bug bear of mine!! If you've got wifi turn the damn thing on!!! It's 1 switch! If it's in an office you don't have access to just leave it on over night!

Next thing the coffee arrived. Milk was frothed.....badly. Looked like frog spawn. According to their Facebook page the coffee is served by award winning barristas! Hmmmmm! When I tasted it it almost burnt my mouth it was properly scalding hot. Shed managed to burn the coffee (it wasn't busy at all, the machine had just been sat there and she didn't flush either) and then scald the milk on top by the looks of it.

If shed given me a cup of kenco instant it would have tasted better. Disappointed! Is this the standard that is displayed as award winning coffee?? The sad thing is the people that were coming in were all regulars too!

It's a shame really as she was really nice and even though it wasn't busy she was all around the place cleaning mirrors and equipment. She didn't stop even though there were no customers. The coffee was just awful though.


----------



## Clement VIII (May 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear your experience.

Burnt coffee is such a difficult thing to explain







. It really shouldn't be so, but it is.

I have noticed a growing trend in certain coffeeshops to go for the 'bean to cup' machines, I suppose, if one is desperate, at least human error is minimised somewhat.

I suspect Rhode Island is a newly emerging chain as there is also a place in Bolton called "Rhode Island" and sets itself up as an established coffee house (of the Starbuck/Nero variety).


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

So you didn't send it back? When this sort of thing happens I think you really have to send it back, just as you would with bad food in a restaurant. Coffee isn't cheap. Not saying anything just means the problem continues.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

The problem was it was that bad that I thought even if I'd sent it back she wouldn't have replaced it with a better one.

I have friends over all the time and sure I occasionally pull a shocker but I can usually tell just by looking at it if it's that wrong.

The one in Bolton is exactly the same chain as the one in altrincham! I would hope it's better quality than the Alty one though! It's a shame really because although we are all a bit anal in here ( no offence meant! I'm just as anal!!) making an ok cup of coffee isn't that hard when you have a 2k grinder and a commercial large boiler espresso machine!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

> The problem was it was that bad that I thought even if I'd sent it back she wouldn't have replaced it with a better one.


Yeah, I know that feeling. Feels pointless to fight a battle you can't win. Whilst a refund isn't the win we want, I do think it's the least we should accept... but I admit I sometimes just grumble and leave.


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

But it is everything to do with proper Customer care, experience, quality and of course the beans. For example in Jakarta my Starbucks coffee wasn't impressive but not so bad that I couldn't drink it.

By contrast, a few months ago having to kill time I went into my local Starbucks, ordered a flat white with milk and it was absolutely delicious. The only difference between my own coffee standards using a two cup filter were their beans which were a blend of South American and Sumatra but their bean prices are too high for me..

Another coffee shop that I used to visit in a local Mall produced some awful stuff last time I went so when I now pass it, I check if the Staff are the same and avoid it.

Making a complaint where I live would not be understood:rolleyes:


----------

